# [SOLVED] Printer won't scan (HP Deskjet 1050A)



## Seranya (Oct 17, 2011)

I accidentally unplugged the printer while something was being scanned and now the scanner won't work. This is the error I keep getting:










I restarted the printer several times, I even restarted my laptop but it gave me the same error.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Printer won't scan (HP Deskjet 1050A)*

Looks like you may have disrupted the network settings which you should be able to redo from within the HP Printer folder via Start > All Programs.

Probably best to re-download the printer drivers as well from HP Support & Drivers | United Kingdom


----------



## Seranya (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Printer won't scan (HP Deskjet 1050A)*

How do I redo the network settings?


----------



## Seranya (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Printer won't scan (HP Deskjet 1050A)*

So I downloaded this

I opened the application but it got to a point where it asked me to connect the printer and when I did it couldn't recognize it. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Printer won't scan (HP Deskjet 1050A)*

Sometimes you can resolve network problems by manually entering the router shared key in at the printer control panel in Setup mode, instructions will be in your user manual.

You can download and view the relevant sections from HP Deskjet 1050 All-in-One Printer series - J410*-* Manuals - HP Business Support Center

If that doesn't do it then probably the best bet would be to uninstall it, not forgetting to check if the printer icon is still showing in Devices and Printers afterwards (and uninstall it if it is), then reinstall afresh as downloading the drivers didn't resolve the connectivity problem either.


----------



## Karesaw (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Printer won't scan (HP Deskjet 1050A)*

Hi
I also get a lot of information from ukcartriges whose main motive is to provide the best printers there troubleshooting services,Cheap Printer Ink Cartridges,Ink Cartridges,Printer Cartridges,ink cartridges for printers,canon ink cartridge,inkjet printer ink and refilling so i think u also have to chose uktonercartridges.co.uk


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Printer won't scan (HP Deskjet 1050A)*



Karesaw said:


> Hi
> I also get a lot of information from ukcartriges whose main motive is to provide the best printers there troubleshooting services,Cheap Printer Ink Cartridges,Ink Cartridges,Printer Cartridges,ink cartridges for printers,canon ink cartridge,inkjet printer ink and refilling so i think u also have to chose uktonercartridges.co.uk


Is this SPAM ?

The fault is that of a connection one between the printer and the computer, not one of that it's connecting and won't print etc.


----------



## Seranya (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Printer won't scan (HP Deskjet 1050A)*

I reinstalled the printer but the scanner still won't work. The exact same error appears.


----------



## Illbiteyournose (Jun 5, 2012)

Try a different USB port? There may be an error with it.


----------



## Seranya (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Printer won't scan (HP Deskjet 1050A)*

You just saved my life! Thank you so much! For months I've been trying to scan some things. I didn't think the USB ports would have anything to do with it, since the printer worked just fine.


----------



## Illbiteyournose (Jun 5, 2012)

My pleasure, 

I know that It can be the simplest of things with printers.  

Enjoy anyway!!


----------

